# "Your device isn't compatible with this item." Market issues



## pmoradi2002 (Jan 7, 2012)

I've noticed that more and more of my apps are saying this in the market when I try to go and update them. My buddies Insipre 4G was having the same issue. Anyone else having this problem, any fixes? I tried to bypass it by going to the online market then back to the app but it didn't work.


----------



## Vicious-Bassdj (Jun 22, 2011)

What app? Probably a carrier ban

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## pmoradi2002 (Jan 7, 2012)

Vicious-Bassdj said:


> What app? Probably a carrier ban
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


FaceBook being one of them.


----------



## Schoat333 (Jun 14, 2011)

pmoradi2002 said:


> FaceBook being one of them.


Did you modify your dpi settings?


----------



## mbh87 (Jun 14, 2011)

Have you changed your LCD density?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Barf (Sep 26, 2011)

Did you change your LCD density?


----------



## pmoradi2002 (Jan 7, 2012)

Yes I did?

NOMNOMNOM


----------



## Schoat333 (Jun 14, 2011)

pmoradi2002 said:


> Yes I did?
> 
> NOMNOMNOM


Thats your problem. If you set it to 240, change it to 241 and you should stop seeing the errors.


----------



## Barf (Sep 26, 2011)

Gotta change it back to download apps, or I believe there is an app that will trick the market into thinking you didn't change it.


----------



## wiseguychacon (Oct 23, 2011)

LCD density modder pro tricks the market

sent from a cell phone.


----------



## miketoasty (Jun 10, 2011)

I know even changing it to 300 gave me issues which is fine as I am more than happy with the stock settings!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## abqnm (Jul 3, 2011)

If it doesn't fit one of the standard DPI's then it won't work. So for the Nexus, 240 or 320 are fine but 241-319 will not work without tricking the market.


----------



## pmoradi2002 (Jan 7, 2012)

I'm at 260

EDIT: Well what do you know, changed to 320 and works.


----------



## lostnuke (Jul 15, 2011)

wiseguychacon said:


> LCD density modder pro tricks the market
> 
> sent from a cell phone.


works great!


----------

